# Halloween becoming Popular in Germany



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

http://www.spiegel.de/international...ulture-sees-backlash-in-germany-a-931005.html

a thousand children came trick-or-treating in the street last year, and that this year she expects even more. "It is really an invasion. I used to live in America, and there are far more people trick-or-treating here than even in the US," she told SPIEGEL ONLINE. "There are so many of them -- now there are more German than American children." :jol:


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

No wonder my friend Lilian laughs at me at Halloween.. I didn't know that it's only been celebrated there for about 20 years..how fun for them..


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

Could you imagine getting 1000 TOTs at your door step on Halloween? Thats amazing


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

While I appreciate the German people, I find it kind of funny that there is a "Backlash" against Halloween, and that they think it is only for commercialism. When the German people themselves, as well as many others, have grossly inflated the fall harvest festivals (Octoberfest) 'til they rival the drinking and troubles that may come along with Halloween.
They have no problem with pushing the excess consumption of beer, wine, food, and costumes.

The numbers of children enjoying the holiday doesn't surprise me in the least, and for many, the American candies are a bit more of an exotic treat than the traditional German candy. For them, like the children here (of all ages), it's a release from everyday life, and it lets them live a bit of fantasy, even if it's only for one night.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Glad to hear it's growing no matter where it is.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

1000 TOTs - OMG........


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

MorbidFun said:


> Could you imagine getting 1000 TOTs at your door step on Halloween? Thats amazing


That's how many I get, and you're right it's amazing. I'm glad to hear about Halloween catching on elsewhere. Soon we'll take over the world. Muhaa cough**cough***


----------

